# Working bi's & tri's together?



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

I've recently got a new diet sorted and the past few day I've been researching a new training routine. I'm going for a 4 day split. The question is. I really enjoy doing bis and tris together. I no the normal protocol is bis with back and tris with chest. But is there any problem doing them together?


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

this is what I've came up with from looking at https://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/bulldozer-training-4-day-workout-split


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

but I may go with this basically all the same exercises but on different days.

I've left a 2 day gap between bis and tris and chest and back. I recon I'll be fully recovered by then to stop any over training. What do the experts recon? Cheers


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Push, pull, rest, legs, arms, rest, rest and repeat ...what's gonna go wrong?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Chest and back would be too hard for me to do in one session, atm I do 1, back, 2 legs, 3, shoulders n tri's, 4, chest n bi's, theres nothing to stop you doing a 5 day split if you want to do bi's n tr's together on one workout, ive done this before and enjoyed it.

Theres also no rule to say you have to do tri's after chest and bi's after back, The routine im doing at the moment is Y-3T by Niel Hill


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

to answer your question there is simply no problem in doing a full arm day, so looking at your plan starting with Monday full arm looks good to me. try it out for a couple of months see how you respond to it


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Steuk said:


> I've recently got a new diet sorted and the past few day I've been researching a new training routine. I'm going for a 4 day split. The question is. I really enjoy doing bis and tris together. I no the normal protocol is bis with back and tris with chest. But is there any problem doing them together?


Ahhh, antagonistic sets. I switch to these once or twice a year for a few weeks, they work very well but then when you think about it and how muscles work why wouldn't they work well !!!


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

1010AD said:


> to answer your question there is simply no problem in doing a full arm day, so looking at your plan starting with Monday full arm looks good to me. try it out for a couple of months see how you respond to it


I've been doing arms together for a while now. My triceps are probably my strongest point, as in strength.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Chest and back would be too hard for me to do in one session, atm I do 1, back, 2 legs, 3, shoulders n tri's, 4, chest n bi's, theres nothing to stop you doing a 5 day split if you want to do bi's n tr's together on one workout, ive done this before and enjoyed it.
> 
> Theres also no rule to say you have to do tri's after chest and bi's after back, The routine im doing at the moment is Y-3T by Niel Hill


I can get the the gym 5 days no problem. Should I be worried about over training though?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Steuk said:


> I can get the the gym 5 days no problem. Should I be worried about over training though?


IMO its not over training to be worried about, its under sleeping and under eating thats the problem, bang the glutamin down and keep diet tight and youl be fine.

Ive done 5 day splits many times over the years, I always take a week off every 8 weeks tho to clear the CNS


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

id rather do bi/tri together that chest/tri


----------



## glenp (Mar 10, 2012)

why not the arms already pumped with blood from the first exercise! , I've tried back and tri's together but found i would suffer on the second muscle group, its personal preference for me

mon shoulders and traps

tue bis and tris

wed chest and abs

thur legs

fri back (including dead lifting)


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

im on a 3 day split at the mo-

chest & back,

legs,

arms & shoulders


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

i split legs w/ arms

triceps/hams

biceps/quads


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I have trained biceps, triceps, and forearms together for years, it really does fill your arms out, the pump is amazing


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> IMO its not over training to be worried about, its under sleeping and under eating thats the problem, bang the glutamin down and keep diet tight and youl be fine.
> 
> Ive done 5 day splits many times over the years, I always take a week off every 8 weeks tho to clear the CNS


Diets not bad IMO clean and having about 2700ish Cals ATM. This will be bumped next week by 800-1000 when I start SD. I get to bed at 10:30ish and up at 6:30. I hit the gym at 7:15 give or take.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I have trained biceps, triceps, and forearms together for years, it really does fill your arms out, the pump is amazing


I think that's what I love most the pump!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Steuk said:


> Diets not bad IMO clean and having about 2700ish Cals ATM. This will be bumped next week by 800-1000 when I start SD. I get to bed at 10:30ish and up at 6:30. I hit the gym at 7:15 give or take.


Sounds good just make sure your getting the rite macros out off them cals, esp protein :thumb:

Nothing to it but to do it


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Sounds good just make sure your getting the rite macros out off them cals, esp protein :thumb:
> 
> Nothing to it but to do it


Yesterday for instant was:

Cals. 2759

Protien. 295g 41%

Carbs. 252g 37%

Fat. 59g 22%


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Steuk said:


> Yesterday for *instance* was:
> 
> Cals. 2759
> 
> ...


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Steuk said:


> Yesterday for instant was:
> 
> Cals. 2759
> 
> ...


depends on your stats are, that would be fine for a up to 200lbs max person


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes I'm about 176lb at the moment. But those macros will change next week when I start bulking.

Any way cheers for the advise lads. I'll go with my second option and see how I get on.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

I do bis and tris on same day and the only side effect of it is... an epic PUMP!


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Iv been doing bi's/tri'd since I started. And today I started doing 5x5 and the pump I had was epic!


----------

